# Happy Birthday Grapegrl



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday To You


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hope you have a happy one grapegrl.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy birthday (in my best Frosty the Snowman voice) to you, grapegrl!!! You are one cool, smart, fun person and I am glad to know you  Have a great day and weekend, cutesy!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a great birthday!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

WooooooooooHoooooooo Happy Birthday GG !!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Susan! Here's hoping we both have a Great Day, you with your B-Day and me with my stuff out here in Cali. You are the greatest!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday GG!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy birthday!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Wow! Thanks, everybody! It's been a nice, relaxing day so far and I'm going out to dinner tonight. Tomorrow we'll be celebrating all day with my fiance's family in the afternoon and then my family tomorrow evening. Thanks again for all the birthday wishes!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW! a birthday for you!!! You don't look a day over 35!! LOL j/k

You behave!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday grapegrl!! I hope you have a wonderful time!!*


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

A very happy birthday to ya, Grapegirl! Now, go have a nice glass of wine to celebrate!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Grapegrl!! I hope you have a great day and Enjoy your celebrations!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope you have a grape birthday, GG.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy
birthday!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Signed on just for you. Hope you have a great birthday weekend!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks again, everyone! (Hi, MrsM...great to see you!!) I had a great day and the fun continues tomorrow...


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Have a good one GG!!*


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks, DeadSpider and all my other spooky friends! Well, I spent the whole day eating and I'm miserable...ugh. I think I'll fast until Thanksgiving. :zombie:

I got some nice loot including a second generation iPod Shuffle and some Chococat flip-flops from my sweetie, a Wizard Cat candle lamp from the _Windstone by M. Pena_ collection and a Lenox "Count Catula" figurine, both from my parents. Got lots of other nice little goodies from other friends and family and had a very enjoyable weekend.


----------

